

Parltrack and ACTA - mstef
http://zine.openrightsgroup.org/features/2013/parltrack

======
bigman29a
I like this, this is an Open Government project that doesn't demand
transparency, but urges for action. You know, instead of watching, doing. We
need more of these.

~~~
joethefoe
I totally agree! It's a scandal and it's a shame, that this is not pushed to
the front page, we should get this out to the wider public!

------
bigman29a
I seem to be unable to upvote story this despite having registered.

~~~
mstef
Thank you guys, your support is very much appreciated! I think there might be
some karma limit on this site that prohibits you from voting on stories.

------
joethefoe
I try to click on the arrow, but nothing happens.

